# east coast labs



## bigmike0321 (Feb 26, 2016)

anyone know of a place to get bloodwork done on the east coast? a few states don't have any private labs just through a doc. thanks for any help


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 26, 2016)

Are you in NY, MA, RI or one of the states that don't allow testing?


----------



## bigmike0321 (Feb 27, 2016)

yes testing is not allowed in my state. I am on trt so  I get tested through my doc but to do a cycle its not an option.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 27, 2016)

bigmike0321 said:


> yes testing is not allowed in my state. I am on trt so  I get tested through my doc but to do a cycle its not an option.



A few options I'd try are using labsmd or privatemdlabs or a similar service and making a fake address in a state that allows testing and paying with a visa gift card or something. There are also some testing services that let you take your own samples at home and send them in.


----------



## Anzel (Feb 27, 2016)

I'm in the same boat. But I noticed you may be able to do labs thru LIFE EXTENSION.  I went online and ran a mock order up to short of actually paying g and there was no mention. Of no allowance for Jersey residents.  Check it out


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 27, 2016)

Dr. Tiller has an office on the East coast


----------



## Anzel (Feb 27, 2016)

George tiller? The abortion Dr that was shot?.....
Jk, who is the dr tiller you are talkin bout?


----------



## bigmike0321 (Feb 27, 2016)

Yeah I will check into the infamous dr. tiller. Meanwhile I will check into a neighboring state again. last time I looked into it they required a state id.


----------



## Anzel (Feb 27, 2016)

Google tiller... no find.  Who is he and what does he do?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 3, 2016)

Lmao... ....


----------



## stonetag (Sep 3, 2016)

Old post, but still damn funny. Tiller lives!


----------

